# Help! MK4 retrofit - high beam light



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

So I just finished installing a set of bi-xenon MK4 Jetta retrofits that I put together over the winter. I used E55 projectors and a 9007 bi-xenon harness from theretrofitsource.com. This is the harness I used:
http://store.theretrofitsource...fdb17

When I turn on the headlights, the high beam indicator is on. The shutters on the projectors don't move, even when I turn the high beams to the on position. 
I searched but only came up with vague information about grounding circuits and resistors. 
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds like the circuit doesn't include the solenoid. If you can, check the wiring and make sure the solenoid is part of the circuit. Let us know what happens.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (keggo)*

Check out this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4643473
He had a similar issue and it seemed as though TRS harness didn't work out correct, therefore requiring the solenoids to be hooked up differently (directly to the high beam source).


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

McBee is right... Wiring the solenoid directly to the high beams I the best and easiest way. There's no need to over complicate the wiring.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (keggo)*

Awesome, thanks guys! 
I'm going to give that a shot. I'll post up the results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (leftside)*

Be sure to 'jumper' your high-beams too so power isn't cut when the high-beams are switched on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (McBee)*

*Problem solved.*
So I emailed Matt at The Retrofit Source to see what he thought and if he had any additional ideas. Matt replied with a couple possible causes/solutions. Turns out it's just 2 pins on the input harness that needed to be switched (negative trigger vs. positive trigger). 
Everything now works as it should. Didn't have to jumper the high beams or make any other modifications.
For future reference:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To Matt @ The Retrofit Source. Outstanding customer service. 



_Modified by leftside at 5:36 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (leftside)*

Well, isn't that interesting. I could not figure out for the life of me why his harnesses weren't working with MKIVs and 9007 setups. I have never had one in hand, but I have talked with multiple people that had issues and nothing would work.
Thanks for the update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (McBee)*

I doubt that I will get a quick response to this, but it's worth a shot.
I'm using the same bi-xenon harness from The Retrofit Source and switched the blue and white wires around in the 9007 connector as recommended.
When I turn the headlights on, the high beams are on (both the dash indicator and the shutter is flipped up the the high beams). With one of the retrofitted lights and one of my OEM HID reps, the high beams function normally.
The only thing I could think of that would contribute to this is I have done the mod that keeps the high beams on with the low beams for when I had my OEM HID reps. Could that affect anything?


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

i just had a problem with the trs harness when i installed my retrofits the other night. i figured out myself that the wires needed to be switched but its interesting to see that somebody else had the same problem


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

If you're talking about switching the blue and white wires around in the 9007 connector, I already did that. I believe my problem was due to a bad igniter cord, but I'll have to wait a couple of days until I can get a replacement to make sure.


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The igniter cord was bad and the light kept cutting out, but I still have the issue that I first posted about.
I am using the TRS 9007 harness with the blue and white wires on the 9007 connector switched like they are supposed to be. With one retrofitted light on the car and one OEM light, the retrofit functions perfectly. With both retrofits on the car, the high beam indicator on the dash turns on, the solenoids don't work, and the headlights remain on with the Euroswitch in the center parking light position. With one retrofitted light and nothing on the other side the car functions exactly the same as if it had both retrofits in.
I've tried hooking the up the retrofitted lights on either side of the car and the problem remains on the passenger side of the car (the side without the 9007 connector on the harness) regardless of which retrofitted light is plugged in.
Previous to this, I had wired the high beams to stay on with the low beams for my OEM HID reps with this method: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1167457. It's the only thing that I can think of that would be different from anyone else's setup, but that doesn't explain why one retrofitted light with one stock light works fine.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaGetUpandGo)*

Hmmm...that is strange. I can only think of 2 possibilities. The only real variable in the situation is that you have the high beams jumped. I would try putting that back to the stock configuration to see if that solves the problem. 
I don't completely understand how the bi-xenon controller works in the TRS harness, but altering the input signals could certainly affect how it functions.
Other than that, I suppose you could have a bad bi-xenon controller....but I kinda doubt it


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I reversed the high beam wiring back to stock and I still have the same issue, meaning the problem must be with the bi-xenon controller...


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The TRS harness uses one 9007 connector to connect to the OEM wiring. It tells the harness when the lights are on and when to activate the solenoids for the high beams. Because my issue is the same whether or not the passenger side light is connected, I thought the issue may be because of the passenger side 9007 connector not being attached to anything.
Just for the hell of it I tried sticking a 9007 bulb into the empty socket on the passenger side and everything functioned perfectly with the addition of the 9007 bulb. Obviously this is not a permanent solution as I can't leave a 9007 bulb dangling in the engine bay.
I contacted Matt @ TRS and he is going to ship a replacement relay for the harness and hopefully that will fix it. Otherwise we will figure something else out from there.


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I thought I had a great idea tonight. I wired the passenger side bulb connector to the driver's side thinking that would eliminate my issue. Nope.


----------



## CGDoig (Feb 8, 2006)

Exact same problem guys. I'm really glad I'm not the only one trying to figure this one out. I even tried the bulb in the other socket just for the hell of it too. It has to have something to do with the draw of power the second bulb takes when emitting. Because when the car is off or at accs power with the lights off you can high beam and it works perfectly. The only thing I can think of is have a second relay for the other socket as well??


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

I also am having the same problem. It works completely fine with the regular bulb in, so it must be the resistance of the bulb that allows it to work properly. I'm sure it's possible to jumper it, if the required resistance is known.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

BTW, wires were swapped, looked at the box and it was a 9004 kit instead of 9007.... which the seller never mentioned.... :banghead:


----------



## Herbapotamus (Mar 22, 2006)

JettaGetUpandGo: did you ever get your setup to work?

I'm just finishing up my retro project & plan to install it shortly using the TRS harness as well.


----------

